# KRK Corrosive Black Gunk



## d.healey (Apr 11, 2018)

Seems that some KRK models' circuit boards use cheap components and are smothered with a conductive black gunk that will wreck the speaker over time. Either built in obsolescence or incompetence. If you have one of these you should probably get rid of the black gunk before it works its magic.


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 11, 2018)

Major issue for Rokit generation 2, which, to be fair, are low end, cheap and pretty poor to start with


----------



## mac (Apr 11, 2018)

I had a set of krk rokits that were heavily used almost daily for over 10 years without a single problem


----------



## robgb (Apr 12, 2018)

I heard rokits are pretty nice for the price.


----------

